
Ask HN: Alternative to jottit.com - alvil
Hello all,<p>As many of you know there was a product from Aaron Schwartz called jottit.com. Site is down for a long time. Do you know some alternative where you can create an instant web page w&#x2F; or w&#x2F;o registration? Markdown would be cool.
======
dorongrinstein
I'm working on one. Stay tuned. It's called boomurl.com

